# Bosch Battery search?!!



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a Bosch driver/drill Mod. 3850 that is and absolute [WORKHORSE but I am down to one battery and can't seem to find another. On one supposed Bosch Tool site it is simply listed as "obsolete" but I seem to remember seeing a battery some place.
Anybody have an idea?
It's just a shame to toss this totally dependable old tool. I mean....I'm old and dependable too and nobody has tossed ME yet! Yet!:yes4:


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Warren

If push came to shove, could you open it up and just replace the cells?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

sourdough said:


> I have a Bosch driver/drill Mod. 3850 that is and absolute [WORKHORSE but I am down to one battery and can't seem to find another. On one supposed Bosch Tool site it is simply listed as "obsolete" but I seem to remember seeing a battery some place.
> Anybody have an idea?
> It's just a shame to toss this totally dependable old tool. I mean....I'm old and dependable too and nobody has tossed ME yet! Yet!:yes4:


There are two or three places that will rebuild the units. You send the pack in and they replace what cells need to be. That way you don't really get into brand specific issues. You can find them on ebay, usually pop when searching on replacement tool batteries.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Amazon.com: Bosch BAT181 BlueCore 18-Volt 2-2/5-Amp Hour NiCad Battery: Home Improvement

18V Battery For Bosch 3850, 3850K Replaces BAT018, 2 610 995 894

Two Bosch BAT181 18V NiCd BlueCore Battery Brand New - eBay (item 300462350296 end time Sep-07-10 14:53:25 PDT)

bosch battery bat18 items - Get great deals on Home Garden, Business Industrial items on eBay.com!


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay fellas....tracked one down. Many of the Ebay listings are NOT compatible with the 3850 driver. But I did find one at another site.......gulp $90!! Sure hope this drill lasts as long as I do.
Thanks for all the guidance.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

if the first one I listed is compatible, that ones only $66.... with free shipping


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Had to go to second seller you listed and it was a total of $93 with shipping. That's a lot, but I'm betting I could have the #3850 rebuilt by Bosch if it came to that. It is a GREAT drill. BUT....my new Makita weighs about 1/3 of the Bosch.
I'm a lucky dude to have TWO of the best huh?!!


----------

